# MF 34 Questions



## poganesyan (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi all,

I want to buy a tractor to use around my small farm property (approx. 10 acres) that I purchased last year. I want to use it to till, but also to use as a workhorse to get things done around the farmhouse (i.e. dig a pond, dig post holes, move hay around, gravel the driveway, etc). I have fine clay soil. 

I have come across a tractor that I want to buy, but am concerned because of a couple of issues, and could use some advice:

1) The seller tells me it is a Massey Ferguson model MF34 - "2WD diesel tractor with 59HP." When I research the web, I don't come across MF34. Does anyone know of this particular model? From the pic the tractor looks like an industrial version vs agricultural, but it does have a front loader bucket and a scraper in the back. It would be nice to have some experienced advice (pros, cons, and such).

2) He tells me that there is NO TITLE. He bought it from someone else based on a bill of sale. My inclination is to simply look for something with a clean title, but I'm not really familiar with purchasing a used tractor. Is this the norm?

Any input would be appreciated.

Thank you and God bless.


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

My Advise .
Steer clear.
Hutch.


----------

